# Event Photography Cards with Barcode or Number???



## weatherduder (Mar 11, 2010)

I do event photography, i want to be able to take pictures and give theme cards so that if they give it to the people at the printing station, they can easily know what pictures to pull up and show the customer and be ready to print. Instead of looking through all the picture files for a familiar face.

Its used at many places like theme parks where they take your picture then give you a card with a bar-code or number.

How would i go about trying to get this setup for my even photography?

What would I need to make the cards?

What software would i need?

Where can i get this?

Is there a way to automatically send pictures from camera to computer wireless automatically?

please leave any comments, suggestions, or information you have about this. thanks.


----------



## FrankLamont (Mar 11, 2010)

You mean, cards to speed up workflow?

Just print a picture of them, or their last name, and use that.


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 11, 2010)

FriedChicken said:


> You mean, cards to speed up workflow?
> 
> Just print a picture of them, or their last name, and use that.



I don't think that is what he means. I think what he wants to do is walk around an event and take pictures of people. He then hand them a card that has the file number on it so when he goes to upload and people want to buy the pictures at the event, he or the person at the printing station can find it in a heart beat. 

The only thing I can see is have cards with your name on it but on the back is blank. Once you take the picture you look at the file name and write that down; then you hand them the card.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 11, 2010)

Try asking here http://www.eventphotographersociety.co.uk/phpBB3/index.php?sid=8279e6070125a618e13634d88aa0bdcf someone might know


----------



## matseski (Mar 11, 2010)

You could just have numbered business cards, then hand them out in order of the pictures to the clients.  Then when you put your pictures on the main system, just use a batch rename to give them corresponding numbers.  If you dont want to print them, you could always just write the number on, but that will take longer and could cost you a few shots.


----------



## Bmiller411 (Mar 11, 2010)

How about using time groups.  By that I mean give the person a card that
has the day and Hour group that they can find their image on at your site.

(Cars on the move       23 March 2010    10 AM to 11 AM)  On your site
this would also be your heading.

Thus the client can have an area to go to instead of all the images.

Shooting an event is not like shooting posed people at an event

Just my two cents


----------



## weatherduder (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, these are all great ideas and help. These will work great for me. But i still wonder how to go about using that barcode system or number system where it could make things a lot easier while using more than one camera.


----------



## BLD_007 (Mar 12, 2010)

weatherduder said:


> Thanks, these are all great ideas and help. These will work great for me. But i still wonder how to go about using that barcode system or number system where it could make things a lot easier while using more than one camera.



My idea would work best I guess, without a barcode.

you have a digital camera right?

you edit your file naming system to start at 1 or 100 or what ever.

When ever you import your files they will import with numbered files names.


So say you take picture of  of person 1. You look at your camera and see that it was file number 252. You write down #252 on a card and a time for pick up. When the person comes they and the card to the person at the tent. They see it was file #252, they enter a  search and file number 252 will pop up.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, don't re-invent the wheel, go with what is already available to you. Either the last few digits of the file number (begin re-numbering each shoot) or with a time/date range. Set your cameras to the same time of day, and just write down that time. It makes it easy to find when you sort images by "Date Taken".


----------



## DjWoody (Jun 4, 2010)

weatherduder said:


> I do event photography, i want to be able to take pictures and give theme cards so that if they give it to the people at the printing station, they can easily know what pictures to pull up and show the customer and be ready to print. Instead of looking through all the picture files for a familiar face.
> 
> Its used at many places like theme parks where they take your picture then give you a card with a bar-code or number.
> 
> ...




I'm in the same boat as you. I email Canon and they said they don't do a barcode system. I also emailed Disneyland because they use a system just like what you're describing. I know it's a long shot, but who knows, I might get lucky.

Here's a sample of the Disney Cards they hand out.
http://www.tomorrowland.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/photopasses.jpg


----------



## DjWoody (Jun 4, 2010)

I found it!!! This is what we're looking for.

Products


----------



## SBShots (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going to be using Snapizzi (snapizzi.com). I've tested it shooting tourists here on the pier/wharf in Santa Barbara and it works brilliantly!  

Your camera is actually the scanner for the barcode, so I take a quick picture of the business card, then a picture of the tourists/student/athletes and hand them the card to take home, and then when I upload the pics the Snapizzi system organizes them for printing or online sales. It's really cool cause you don't have to buy any software or hardware (like scanners), it's pretty much just shoot-upload-sell and the customers don't have to search through galleries or whatever to find their pics. 

Here's an example of a business card that has the Snapizzi barcode printed onto it. 
I am able to customize the card so that my business logo and contact info are printed on it and then the customer is able to enter in the unique code on my account webpage to find only their pictures.


----------



## andyadams (Feb 10, 2015)

> My idea would work best I guess, without a barcode.


Your idea that without barcode image is pretty good.I have a need to have photos taken either on a modern Nikon or on a modern Canon DSLR automatically be transfered via USB cable to a Windows hard disk.

It would work like this - at an event, a photographer would roam around and take photos of people. The camera, meanwhile, is connected constantly to a tablet running Win7 via USB. Each time the photographer takes a photo, the photo would be transmitted to the tablet directly to a folder on the hard disk. Our software would then take over from there.

Could someone recommend software that would accomplish this? (for modern/recent cameras of course).

I came across the following, and am not sure if they would do what I want. Any guidance would be much appreciated, thanks!!


----------

